# Looks like france is in lockdown.



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## maingate (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## trevskoda (Mar 14, 2020)

We will be there in 5 years to help.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> We will be there in 5 years to help.


Yeh, but they'll only let us stay for 90 days !


----------



## korky (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey dinosaurs,whatever you do don't forget the War.
Pathetic.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 14, 2020)

Bugger the virus. What is the underhand unseen, going on,  behind all of this that we cannot know about, that is being arranged out of sight. New World Order????? first moves for the total takeover???  First, create a total panic over something that is being blown out of all control, then do what you need to do undercover and smokescreen.   The virus is taking the elderly and those with multiple medical problems that are the expensive costs to all governments, create a lockdown, then change everything when the populations do no know. This holds all the marks of economic and biologic warfare.
Might be a conspiracy theory? but is it? Most of the remaining working population left intact and the unproductive gone.


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 14, 2020)

France becomes latest country to go into lockdown in battle against coronavirus
					

Citizens have been asked to go out as little as possible, while all non-essential locations will be closed.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## caledonia (Mar 14, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Bugger the virus. What is the underhand unseen, going on,  behind all of this that we cannot know about, that is being arranged out of sight. New World Order????? first moves for the total takeover???  First, create a total panic over something that is being blown out of all control, then do what you need to do undercover and smokescreen.   The virus is taking the elderly and those with multiple medical problems that are the expensive costs to all governments, create a lockdown, then change everything when the populations do no know. This holds all the marks of economic and biologic warfare.
> Might be a conspiracy theory? but is it? Most of the remaining working population left intact and the unproductive gone.


Jeez! You sound just like my misses. Next you’ll be telling us the Earths flat?


----------



## mark61 (Mar 14, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Jeez! You sound just like my misses. Next you’ll be telling us the Earths flat?



The Earth has a flat? Thats one conspiracy too far.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 15, 2020)

Read the following. Wake up and smell the coffee everyone. Please try and stay safe wherever you are!

https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-act-today-or-people-will-die-f4d3d9cd99ca

Kangooroo (Karen), a previous member of WC, has just reported that her husband has tested positive for Covid-D, contracted from a work colleague, he is at Day 2 stage. They are near Ross-on-Wye. She is naturally worried sick, but hoping that he will recover and thus be immune, similarly for herself. They are self-isolating and having essentials delivered to the gate at the edge of their (fairly large) grounds, much like REC is doing in Portugal.

This below posted two days ago from BanjoBilly, aka Bill Lloyd another old member from WC.
Please read and take note.

"Facebook is dominated by information and opinions about THE VIRUS. Because I need to make difficult decisions about events and performances over the coming months, I read most of these Facebook posts to try and work out what is really happening. Unfortunately, I have always been slightly gullible and slightly paranoid, which makes it more difficult to decide what to believe and decide what to do. These are the facts that I can be fairly sure about. Please don't assume that I am advising anyone about anything - your decision will be based on different circumstances.

1. Ali and I are both four months away from our 70th year on this earth.
2. I have an underlying heart condition with significant risks and I am in remission from Stage II Melanoma.
3. Our daughter is expecting her second child in about 3 weeks and needs to go into hospital for the birth.
4. Ali intends to travel to look after our daughter’s first child while she is in hospital and afterwards.
5. The virus is now in Kendal, where I have been several times in the last week, so I may even have the virus already.

These are the generalised judgements I have made from the information available.

1. The virus has an average fatality many times worse than flu.
2. At age 70, the fatality rate is double the average.
3. At least 15% of people affected will require hospital treatment.
4. Our health service WILL be overwhelmed within a month.
5. Decisions will then have to be made about who will live and who will die.
6. The pressure on our health services will be reduced in direct proportion to the rate of spread of the disease.
7. The only way to mitigate this pressure is social distancing, starting now.

These facts and judgements all point in the same direction. Individual actions have consequences for others. In order to protect myself and my family including my unborn grandchild, and to minimize the risks to the health services and to the rest of society, I intend to cancel all my music and performance engagements until further notice.

Like most of my friends, I have been wrestling with this for days, unsure of where the truth lies, because almost every statement is contradicted by somebody with a different opinion. Don’t be heroic, don’t be hysterical, follow the official guidelines, ignore the official guidelines, etc. Now that I have decided, I don't want to get into a debate to justify myself. You may think I am over-reacting, but I am not panicking. I have made a calm decision after thinking about it carefully and weighing the evidence. Apologies to venues and anyone who will be let down, or who thinks I have got it wrong. I hope to see you on the other side.... keep smiling..."


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 15, 2020)

Well thought through!...Reasoned. measured and correct (IMO)


----------



## Snapster (Mar 15, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Bugger the virus. What is the underhand unseen, going on,  behind all of this that we cannot know about, that is being arranged out of sight. New World Order????? first moves for the total takeover???  First, create a total panic over something that is being blown out of all control, then do what you need to do undercover and smokescreen.   The virus is taking the elderly and those with multiple medical problems that are the expensive costs to all governments, create a lockdown, then change everything when the populations do no know. This holds all the marks of economic and biologic warfare.
> Might be a conspiracy theory? but is it? Most of the remaining working population left intact and the unproductive gone.


Not a very efficient takeover or convincing conspiracy theory. The already existing Flu virus infects over 5 million worldwide every year with around 650,000 deaths.......And thats with a vaccine available.......


----------



## R0B (Mar 15, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Bugger the virus. What is the underhand unseen, going on,  behind all of this that we cannot know about, that is being arranged out of sight. New World Order????? first moves for the total takeover???  First, create a total panic over something that is being blown out of all control, then do what you need to do undercover and smokescreen.   The virus is taking the elderly and those with multiple medical problems that are the expensive costs to all governments, create a lockdown, then change everything when the populations do no know. This holds all the marks of economic and biologic warfare.
> Might be a conspiracy theory? but is it? Most of the remaining working population left intact and the unproductive gone.


I don’t believe that the spread of covid-19 is a conspiracy against ‘ordinary’ people BUT if rationing is introduced as a result of panic buying and general shortages I expect that every citizen will be required to provide photographic and biometric ID which will be stored and used in many ways after this danger has passed.
I don’t think that’s paranoia speaking, it’s just an extension of what is going on now.
You don’t need to look ahead, look around. Ahead is here already.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 15, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Jeez! You sound just like my misses. Next you’ll be telling us the Earths flat?


Course its flat! If it was round like the unbelievers say, it would roll off the four elephant's backs....


----------



## izwozral (Mar 15, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Read the following. Wake up and smell the coffee everyone. Please try and stay safe wherever you are!
> 
> https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-act-today-or-people-will-die-f4d3d9cd99ca
> 
> ...


----------



## Snapster (Mar 15, 2020)

R0B said:


> I don’t believe that the spread of covid-19 is a conspiracy against ‘ordinary’ people BUT if rationing is introduced as a result of panic buying and general shortages I expect that every citizen will be required to provide photographic and biometric ID which will be stored and used in many ways after this danger has passed.
> I don’t think that’s paranoia speaking, it’s just an extension of what is going on now.
> You don’t need to look ahead, look around. Ahead is here already.


I don’t think there is any question of rationing. There are no shortages in the supply chain, just short term shortages caused by the selfish few panic buying things that were never in short supply anyway.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 15, 2020)

runnach said:


> I reckon the world will be taken over by colonies of bats!!



Then it would be a lot more intelligent than it is now.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 15, 2020)

runnach said:


> we need our super hero, Batman



Sadly Adam died back in 2017, we`re all doooooooooooooooooooooooomed.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 15, 2020)

runnach said:


> There’s always Robin?


I want Delboy and Rodney..
With Trigger as Prime minister !
Well at lest he would sweep up after leaving all the ......

And earlier we had Hancocks half-hour...But no Sid James
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-51895873


----------



## John H (Mar 15, 2020)

Meanwhile...…… they are forcing us to stay here in deepest Spain. All this sun and wine when we could have been on our way back to wet and cold England. It is a conspiracy to make us enjoy ourselves! Never mind, we'll just have to make the best of it


----------



## NeilyG (Mar 15, 2020)

runnach said:


> we need our super hero, Batman


Tell everybody waitin’ for Superman, That they should try to hold on as best they can...


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 15, 2020)

What is the Capital of France ?......
.......
......
......
.......
F


----------



## R0B (Mar 15, 2020)

Snapster said:


> I don’t think there is any question of rationing. There are no shortages in the supply chain, just short term shortages caused by the selfish few panic buying things that were never in short supply anyway.


Panic buying isn’t about actual shortages, it’s about the perception caused by apparent shortages - e.g. empty shelves and irresponsible media coverage.


----------



## in h (Mar 15, 2020)

Snapster said:


> And thats with a vaccine available.......


Flu mutates and there are hundreds of different sorts. The seasonal flu virus takes a bit over 15 months to produce, so it focusses on the strains that were considered most likely 18 months before. Other strains are not protected against. If the take-up of the seasonal flu jabb is sufficient, those strains won't be able to spread.
So you're unlikely to catch the flu strains it protects you from, but you are likely to catch the others.
There really isn't a vaccine for influenza.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 15, 2020)

So are some small villages in Spain are now stopping any one going in or just passing through


----------



## korky (Mar 15, 2020)

in h said:


> Flu mutates and there are hundreds of different sorts. The seasonal flu virus takes a bit over 15 months to produce, so it focusses on the strains that were considered most likely 18 months before. Other strains are not protected against. If the take-up of the seasonal flu jabb is sufficient, those strains won't be able to spread.
> So you're unlikely to catch the flu strains it protects you from, but you are likely to catch the others.
> There really isn't a vaccine for influenza.


I have the flu jab every year, I believe it is considered about 60% effective most years for the reasons you outline.Still worth a punt though.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 15, 2020)

korky said:


> I have the flu jab every year, I believe it is considered about 60% effective most years for the reasons you outline.Still worth a punt though.


The jab is based on guestamoligy as flu mutates and they never catch up.


----------

